# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νέος στην εκτροφή ιθαγενών...

## teo24

Ελπιζω να με βοηθησετε σε οτι απορια εχω εεεεεε.....Πλεον απεκτησα κι εγω την πρωτη μου καρδερινα που ειναι δωρο απ το φιλαρακι μου τον Στελιο ninos.Tο δωρο γενεθλιων μου ηρθε λιγο νωριτερα.Στελαρα σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για το ΔΩΡΑΚΙ και να ξερεις πως θα κανω τα παντα για να περναει καλα ο φιλαρακος μας...
δεν θελω να τον ζαλισω με τις φωτο οποτε μονο αυτες εχει...

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostas karderines

οτι χρειαστεις θοδωρη εδω ειμαστε,μολις μπηκες στο κλαμπ!μπραβο και στον στελιο,δεν εκπλησσομαι απο την κινηση του!

----------


## kostaskirki

Οπως λεει και ο Κωστας πιο πανω οτι θελεις ρωτας και οπου μπορουμε βοηθαμε ολοι μας!! Καλη συνεχεια να εχεις Θοδωρη και πολλα μπραβο στον Στελιο!

----------


## jk21

Για τον Στελιο οτι και να πω ... εγω ξερω ποσο αγαπαει και τα πουλακια και το φορουμ !


Θοδωρη ξερω οτι ηταν το μεγαλο σου ονειρο ! καλη συνεχεια και ευχομα να βγαλεις στην πορεια πολλα πουλακια ,να βοηθησεις και συ καποιο αλλο νεο παιδι !

----------


## ninos

Η καρδερίνα Θοδωρή είναι "εθισμός" και θα το καταλάβεις πολύ σύντομα  :Happy:   Κάθε μέρα θα ανακαλύπτεις κάτι καινούργιο και εκεί που θα νομίζεις οτι τα έμαθες όλα, πάντα το πουλί αυτό θα σε εκπλήσσει ευχάριστα ή (δυστυχώς) δυσάρεστα. 

Το πουλάκι αυτό προέρχεται απο την περσινή μου *Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής balcanica* και πήγε στα "*καλύτερα*" χέρια. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το προσέχεις όσο και εγώ και ακόμα περισσότερο. 

Εύχομαι να απολαύσεις το κελάηδισμα και την "ομορφιά" της. Ομορφιά που θα αρχίσεις να χτίζεις απο τώρα στην πτερροροία και θα σου το ανταποδώσει ώς το τέλος Οκτώβρη. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή λοιπόν, την περίοδο αυτή, που το πουλάκι περνά πτερόρροια  και ότι θέλεις εννοείται πως ρωτάς Θοδωρή.  

Welcome to the club λοιπόν  :Happy:

----------


## stefos

Να το χαίρεσαι! Για τον Στέλιο τι να πούμε....μεγαλείο ψυχής!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

Μπραβο σου Στελαρα η κινηση σου ειναι αξιεπαινη οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας δεν επλησσομαι ουτε εγω με την πραξη σου 
να την χαιρεσαι την καρδερινουλα σου Θοδωρη

----------


## teo24

Το απογευμα θα φτιαξω αυτη την αυγοτροφη με την διαφορα οτι θα βαλω νιφαβες βρωμης *Αυγοτροφη λουτεινης. και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να βαλω μεσα ταραξακο και μελισσοχορτο που πηρα.επισης μπορω να βαλω και κατηφε η να μην την φορτωσω τοσο?*

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!!!

Μπράβο Στέλιο, αυτό θα πει πραγματική προσπάθεια εξάπλωσης της εκτροφής της!!!

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις Θοδωρη

----------


## teo24

Τελικα η αυγοτροφη ειχε πολυ καλη αποδοχη απ ολα τα πουλια ακομα κι απ τα ''περιεργα''σε τετοιου ειδους τροφες.Με την διαφορα οτι προσθεσα παπρικα η τριμενη πιπερια φλωρινης εναλλαξ,ταραξακο και μελισσοχορτο και αρακα εναλλαξ με καλαμποκι.Σημερα ομως εβαλα φρεσκο καλαμποκι και οχι κατεψυγμενο συσκευασμενο.Παρατηρησα οτι ρουφαγαν το ζουμι απ το σπυρι.
εδω ειναι χωρις τα εξτρα
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

τους εβαλα απο μια ροδελα και το αλλο σε ταπερ στην καταψυξη
[IMG][/IMG] 

κι εδω η καρδερινουλαhttps://youtu.be/MLsuVDNRJgY

κι εδω τρωει μετα το 4.20
https://youtu.be/Bmrk1jzSEh8

----------


## okeanos

Το καλαμπόκι το έβαλες ξέχωρα από την αυγοτροφη ή μέσα σε αυτήν?

Στάλθηκε από το υπερπέραν με το tapatalk

----------


## teo24

σημερα το εβαλα οπως το βλεπεις.Μια ροδα σε καθε κλουβι.Προχθες εβαλα κατεψυγμενο που ειχα βγαλει απο το βραδυ εξω και εριξα τα σπυρια μεσα στην αυγοτροφη.

----------


## ninos

Άρχοντες τους έχεις Θοδωρή!!!

----------


## teo24

Αντε να δω πως θα σας ανταποδωσω ολα αυτα που εχετε κανει για μενα φιλαρακια μου.Αργησα λιγο Δημητρη αλλα πραγματικα δεν εβρισκα χρονο να βγαλω και να ανεβασω την κουκλα μας.
Πλεον εχουμε και ταιρι και θελω να ευχαριστησω τον* jk21* για αυτην την ομορφια που εχω πλεον στην παρεα μου.Την εχω απ τις αρχες του μηνα και ειναι πολυ καλη.Απ την δευτερη μερα αρχησε να λεει κατι ψιλα και ο κυριος απο διπλα της απαντουσε.Τα ειχα σε χωριστα κλουβια αλλα απο χθες ειναι στην μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα λογο καποιων αλλαγων που εκανα σε ολα.
Η χαρα μου ομως ειναι διπλη γιατι εκτος απ το οτι ειναι το δευτερο πουλακι που μου εμπιστευεται ο Δημητρης η συγκεκριμενη κυρια ηταν καποιου αλλο ΦΙΛΟΥ μου απο εδω που δυστηχως δεν ειχα την τυχη να τον γνωρισω απο κοντα ακομα.Οποτε τον ευχαριστω κι αυτον  :: κι ευχομαι να ναι παντα γερος και δυνατος...ας φανερωθει αν θελει.....

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Δεν αργησες καθολου ! 

Η κοπελια πριν απο μενα βρισκοτανε στο Στελιο και πριν τον Στελιο ηταν στον ανθρωπο που εννοει ο Θοδωρης .Οπως ειπε και κεινος , οταν εκεινος θα αποφασισει να πει κατι παραπανω , ισως τον μαθετε ... 

Να την χαιρεσαι !! να γινει με το καλο μανουλα !!!

δεν ειχα τη χαρα να βγαλω πουλακια φετος (εκτος απο ενα αυγουλακι που εγινε τελικα πουλακι στα αξια χερια καποιου μελους μας και καποια στιγμη ισως το δειτε και αυτο ) αλλα με αποφαση μου να μεινω στα τρια ζευγαρακια (πρωτα ο Θεος αν ολα κυλησουν ομαλα ) ειχα την ευκαιρια να βοηθησω ενα αξιο παιδι ,να ξεκινησει και κεινος με την αναπαραγωγη ενος πουλιου ,που εδω και πολυ καιρο ,ξερω οτι πραγματικα λατρευει !

Ειναι ενα ατομο που ξερω οτι και κεινο ,θα βοηθησει στο στοχο που εχω τοσο εγω ,οσο και ο ανθρωπος στην εκτροφη του οποιου ειχε γεννηθει αυτο το πουλακι !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

να σου ζησει η κουκλιτσα! και να γινει με το καλο μια καλη μανουλα. :Happy: 

ειδες που σου ειχα πει, αν αλλάξεις υπογραφη θα γινεις γαρδελας? :wink: 

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο Δημητρη και στο Στελιο που φροντισαν αυτο το πουλακι μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο θοδωρη γαρδελα!μπραβο και στα παιδια για τα πουλακια που σου εμπιστευτηκαν!ελπιζω την ανοιξη να δουμε και πολλες πολλες γεννες με υγειη πουλια!να τα χαιρεσαι!μπραβο και στον γνωστο αγνωστο! :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω κάτι ομορφιές !  :Love0001: 
Θοδωρή να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρά σου , να τα αγαπάς και να τα φροντίζεις . 
Στο μέλλον να ανταποδώσεις και εσύ παρόμοια πράξη με αυτή των παιδιών !  :: 
κ.Στέλιο και κ.Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά και ακόμα πιο πολλά μπράβο γιατί βοηθάτε κάποιον νέο στο είδος 
να ξεκινήσει την εκτροφή .  :Icon E Biggrin:  :Icon Wink: 


Θοδωρή να μας χαρίζεις πολλές φωτογραφίες και βίντεο να μαθαίνουμε για τα μικρά σου ! 

Καλές γιορτές να έχεις !

 :Xmas:

----------


## mixalis73

μπραβο παιδια παντα  τετοια να ειστε παντα καλα. θοδωρη να την χαιρεσαι κουκλα.

----------


## George.72

Θοδωρή, όμορφη η κούκλα σου και καλά ζευγαρώματα....

----------


## nikoslarisa

Θοδωρή με το καλο να μπεις στο ομορφο κλαμπ της καρδερίνας.να εχεις πολλες επιτυχημένες γέννες κ να μοιραζόμαστε μαζι την χαρα σου!!!Μπραβο στα παιδια!!!

----------


## teo24

Επειδη δεν ξερω που να το ποσταρω και να μην ανοιγω θεμε μονο γι'αυτο τα βαζω εδω.Πριν απο κανα 2μηνο εριξα μισο κουταλακι καμελλινα σε μια αδεια γλαστρα κι ελεγα οτι βγει μεχρι που τωρα εχω αυτο το αποτελεσμα[IMG][/IMG]Να ξεπατωσω μερικα και να αφησω λιγα?Λλετε να βγει κανας σπορος και γενικα θα κανω τιποτα η να μην ασχοληθω?

Μεσα σε ολο αυτο το χαμο βγηκε και κατι αλλο,τι ειναι?
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


εδω καθε χρονο εχω τσουκνιδα
[IMG][/IMG]

και επισης αυτη τη γλαστρα την ειχα 2 χρονια σε μια ακρη στο πισω μπαλκονι και πριν κανα μηνα αρχισε κι εβγαζε κατι κι ετσι την εφερα μπροστα που εχω ηλιο,ξερουμε τι ειναι?
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

το τελευταιο δεν ξερω ... μοιαζει μορφολογικα της τσουκνιδας αλλα δεν ειναι γνωστο ειδος ,ουτε περδικακι που ειναι ξαδερφακι της

στην πρωτη γλαστρα εχεις μπολικη stellaria media  δηλαδη θρεπτικοτατη αλσηνη και ενα φυτο αγκαθιου Μαριας στην εναρξη αναπτυξης του 

Καμελινα ή θα βγει στο μελλον  ,ειτε  δεν ηταν πολυ φρεσκια χαχα

----------


## teo24

ε θα τρελαθω.εριξα την καμελινα και δεν τους σκεπασα με χωμα και μετα απο μερες εβλεπα να πεταγονται σιγα σιγα.Να μην ηταν καμελινα???Eπισης εκει ειχα ριξει και γλυστριδα πιο παλια αλλα δεν ειδα προκοπη.Το αγκαθι τωρα που το λες ειχα ριξει μερικα απο καποια που σου ειχα δειξει πριν καιρο[IMG][/IMG]

To τελευταιο λες να ειναι dioica

----------


## jk21

τωρα ναι μοιαζει με τσουκνιδα .στο αλλο η κλιση και τα ελικωματα των φυλλων με μπερδευανε

----------


## teo24

:Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  βρε η φωτο που λεω dioica δεν ειναι δικη μου,λεω αν μοιαζει η δικη μου με αυτη.

----------


## jk21

α τοτε ανακαλω .... τωρα που το προσεχω ειναι και ο κορμος διαφορετικος απο οτι στις γνωστες τσουκνιδες 

δεν αποκλειω να σου βγηκε φυτο απο σπορια υγειας που ισως ειχαν υποειδος ξαδερφακι της 


η καμελινα παντως ειναι αυτη

----------


## teo24

Εδω και 3 μερες ακουγα απ τα κλουβια καποιο πουλι να κανει σαν να τσακωνεται.Στα κρυφα παρατηρησα τον αρσενικο οτι οταν η θηλυκια πηγαινε στο αντικριστο κλαδι μ'αυτον  εκανε ετσι.Σημερα παρατηρω οτι του το κανει και η θηλυκια αφου αρχισει ο κυριος πρωτα και αυτος πηδαει στο χωρισμα και αυτη φευγει μακρυα.Αυτο γινεται παντα τετοια ωρα εως να κουρνιασουν.Ειναι καποια ενδειξη?

----------


## jk21

μαλλον μαλωνουν για το ποιος θα εχει την πρωτοκαθεδρια στην επιλογη χωρου κουρνιασματος .Καθε σουρουπο στα δεντρα ειναι συνηθισμενη κατασταση στα πουλια ...  

Τι κλουβα εχεις Θοδωρη;

----------


## teo24

Εδω τα εχω Δημητρη 80x50x40.Eκει πηγε το μυαλο μου η στο οτι επειδη ειναι στο ιδιο υψος την θελει πιο χαμηλα.

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι αυτο πρεπει να ειναι  


πως ειναι οι πατηθρες; εχεις κοντες σαν κλαρια στον αερα ή μια να ειναι απο πισω μεχρι μπροστα ; αν το δευτερο βαλε δυο ξεχωρες κοντυτερες εκει που βλεπεις να κουρνιαζει το πιο κυριαρχο γιατι ισως να θελουν και τα δυο να πηγαινουν κοντα στο καγκελο (αν δεν κοιμουνται κρεμασμενα πανω σε καγκελο ... και αυτο πιθανο )

----------


## ninos

Εγώ θα έλεγα,  εάν δεις πόλους τσακωμούς να τους βάλεις χωρισμα με κάγκελο

----------


## teo24

Εκει που κουρνιαζουν εχω πατηθρα σαν κλαδι ενω τα υπολοιπα ειναι καλαμι απο μπρος εως πισω.Η θηλυκια απ την πρωτη μερα που τα εβαλα σ'αυτο το κλουβι κουρνιαζει εκει,ψηλα και μπροστα στο χωρισμα,βασικα με εκανε και εβαλα εκει πατηθρα γιατι το πρωτο βραδυ την εβγαλε εκει ακριβως αλλα πανω στο χωρισμα.Ο αρσενικος κουρνιαζε τερμα αριστερα στο ιδιο υψος αλλα οχι στο χωρισμα.Κανα 2 βραδια τον ειδα στην πλατη της κλουβας να κοιμαται κι εδω  και καμια βδομαδα κουρνιαζει κι αυτος φατσα με την θηλυκια μπροστα στο χωρισμα,παρολο που και σ'αυτον εβαλα ταυτοχρονα ιδιο κλαδι εκει.Παντως τοσο καιρο της κελαηδουσε συνεχεια και ειδικα τα πρωινα.

Στελαρα παντα με χωρισμα τα ειχα.

----------


## stefos

> Εδω τα εχω Δημητρη 80x50x40.Eκει πηγε το μυαλο μου η στο οτι επειδη ειναι στο ιδιο υψος την θελει πιο χαμηλα.





Όμορφη και ποιοτική κλούβα !!

----------


## kostas karderines

Θοδωρή θα στρώσει το ζευγάρι με τον καιρό ,φυσιολογικά είναι αυτά!

----------


## jk21

ο αρσενικος θελει να την πλησιασει  (να κουρνιαζουν κοντα ) και κεινη θελει την ησυχια της .... μεχρι να σταματησει αργα ή γρηγορα να την θελει ....

----------


## teo24

Ας κανω κι εγω το κομματι μου,Παντα τις ''ζηλευα'' τις καμουφλαρισμενες σας φωλιες οποτε αν και λιγο νωρις αρχισα να πειραματιζομαι για να μαθω.Πως σας φαινονται?Αν και θελω να τα σηκωσω λιγο πιο ορθια...
Τα υλικα μου τα εκανα φυλλο και φτερο και εχω και πολυ περισσεμα.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnrider

βαλε ψαθινες μεσα στις πλαστικες

----------


## teo24

Για να μικρυνω την διαμετρο Γιαννη η προτιμουν την ψαθινη?Ελεγα να εβαζα τσοχα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλά λέει ο Γιάννης Θοδωρή και εαν θες υπαρχει και εσωτερική ψαθινη ψαθινη φωλια 10cm που μπαινει κατευθειαν? Εάν κατάλαβα καλά θέλεις να ντυσείς την φωλιά,εγώ θα σου έλεγα να ντυσεις το κλουβί απ εξω οπου εχεις φωλιες οπότε εαν χρειαστεί να την βγάλεις να μπορείς να το κάνεις με ευκολία,και να ελεγχεις καλυτερα την ψειρα!άσε που έτσι όπως έχεις βάλει τα κλαδάκια υπάρχει ο φόβος να πιαστεί κάποιο νύχι!ετσι το κανω εγω και θα σου πουν και άλλα παιδιά την γνώμη τους!
Πάρε μια ιδέα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχα πάει το Χριστουγεννιάτικο στολίδι !  ::  Πολύ ωραίο το στόλισμα Θοδωρή αισθητικά ! :Party0035: 
Μιας και δεν ξέρω από καρδερίνες οπότε δε έχω κάποια γνώμη πάνω στα ερωτήματα σου , θα σου ευχηθώ μόνο καλή αρχή , καλή δύναμη και με το καλό να γεμίσεις φωλίτσες !!  ::  :Love0001:

----------


## teo24

:Fighting0029: Βαρατε ελευθερα.Αυτο με το νυχι να σου πω δεν το σκεφτηκα καθολου και παω απο τωρα να τα βγαλω.Και να σου πω την αληθεια ψαθινη ηταν να παρω  με σιδερενια βαση αλλα μου προτεινε για πιο καλες αυτες που πηρα.Τουλαχιστον αυτες μπαινοβγαινουν ευκολα και δεν θελουν στριψιμο.
Ακουω κι αλλες γνωμες .

Πηγα και τ'αγορασα Μαριε γι αυτο το λογο.Ουτε στο σπιτι δεν εχω στολιδια φαντασου,εκτος του δεντρου φυσικα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Θοδωρή όπως θα έχεις δει άλλη βαζουν εξωτερικές,δεν ειναι λαθος.όπως βολευει και έχει μάθει ο καθένας. Ας δούμε τι θα σου πουν οι υπολοιποι και αποφασίζεις! :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη για να μην εχει κινδυνο με τα κλαρακια , θα σου δωσω οποτε βολεψει μαλλινη βαση 





να καλυψει ετσι την πλαστικη ωστε να μην χρειαστεις επισης η επιπλεον ξυλινη

δες εδω για το υλικο αυτο


*Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά*εχω και το αλλο που ειχε αναφερει ο Δημητρης 






Ετσι θα καλυφθουν τα επικινδυνα σημεια .Απο κει και περα θα την βαλεις να εχει ορατοτητα αν γινεται ανατολικα και στην μπροστινη κατα προτιμηση μερια ,κανοντας την στροφη 45 μοιρες σε σχεση με την εικονα ωστε το κενο απο κλαδια μερος να αφηνει προσβαση στην κλουβα (εκει θα εχεις και κλαδακι εξωτερικα να καθεται το αρσενικο οταν θελει ) και μερος των κλαδιων να καλυπτει το μπροστινο τμημα των καγκελων ενω το πισω μερος της φωλιας οπως την βλεπεις στη φωτο (που εχει παντου κλαδια ) να στραφει προς τα πλαγια καγκελα της κλουβας και να παιζει το ρολο προστασιας απο εκει .Ετσι αν μπει σε μια απο τις δυο μπροστινες ακρες κοντα ,στην ουσια τα κλαδια δεν θα κλεινουν την ορατοτητα παρα μονο στους απεξω . Δεν σου λεω οτι θα δουλεψει σιγουρα ,γιατι μιλαμε για καρδερινες ..... Επισης θα σου προτεινα να εχεις τη μια απο τις δυο φωλιες (αν βαλεις 2 αρχικα ) στο σημειο που συνηθως κουρνιαζει ο αρσενικος .Η μικρη δικια μου πειρα ,αλλα και περιπτωσεις φιλων μου χουν δειξει οτι αν δεν του κανει το χατηρι η θηλυκια να κανει εκει που θελει αυτος φωλια , συνηθως ειναι ζημιαρης ...

----------


## carduelis

Θοδωρή τα χριστουγεννιάτικα που βλέπω στις φωτό δεν κάνουν.

----------


## ninos

Εγώ βάζω 10αρα πλαστική με τσόχα και λίγο πράσινο στην φωλιά.

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και τις πληροφοριες.
Κι εγω για τσοχα σκεφτομουν οπως εκανα και με τα καναρινια κι επισης ειναι και 10αρες η φωλιες.
Βασιλη πιστευεις πως θα μαδανε η ειναι τιποτα τοξικα?

----------


## carduelis

> Βασιλη πιστευεις πως θα μαδανε η ειναι τιποτα τοξικα?


Ακριβώς το αντίθετο.

Δεν μαδάνε τα συγκεκριμένα.

Το υλικό που βλέπω είναι πολύ σκληρό και δεν μπορεί να επέμβει το πουλί να διορθώσει κάτι που ενδεχομένως το ενοχλεί.

Μπορεί και να μην συμβεί τίποτα και κατά τύχη η παραλαγή που θα του κάνεις να του πέσει κουστούμι.Αν όμως....

Θα προτιμούσα να έβαζες κάτι παρόμοιο που είδα πιο πάνω σε φωτό του Κώστα....που πολύ εύκολα το πουλί το κάνει όπως θέλει....Και αν είσαι και πιο προσεκτικός θα δεις στην φωτό ότι έχει ήδη κάνει παρέμβαση η θηλυκιά στην παραλαγή που έκανε ο Κώστας.

----------


## teo24

Αλλο ενα πραγμα που δεν σκεφτηκα.Οντως δεν θα μπορει να επεμβει,ειναι ελαστικα κι επανερχονται στην αρχικη τους κατασταση.

----------


## carduelis

> Αλλο ενα πραγμα που δεν σκεφτηκα.Οντως δεν θα μπορει να επεμβει,ειναι ελαστικα κι επανερχονται στην αρχικη τους κατασταση.


Θοδωρή ολα αυτά που συζητάμε είναι θεωρητικά. Απλά προσπαθούμε να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον με την εμπειρία που έχεουμε (μικρή η μεγάλη).Δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό που σου λέω εγώ είναι και το σωστό.Σε μένα προσωπικά δεν πήγε ποτέ πουλί να φτιάξει φωλιά σε τσόχα . Στον Στέλιο ή σε κάποιον άλλον πήγαν και το είδαμε. Ολα είναι σχετικά.

Η καρδερίνα είναι περίεργο πουλί και θέλει παρατήρηση....Και το βασικότερο είναι να ξέρεις να την διαβάσεις τι σου δείχνει και τι μπορεί να θέλει.Αν έχεις αυτό το προνόμοιο δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτάς κανέναν για τίποτα. ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ....Αν δεν το έχεις δεν θα καταλάβεις ποτέ τι είναι η εκτροφή της καρδερίνας.

Κάποιοι παρουσίαζαν την εκτροφή και την αναπαραγωγή της ..."επιστήμη".

----------


## johnrider

Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις


 ψαθινη χωρις τσοχα 




και πλαστικη με τσοχα

----------


## teo24

> το τελευταιο δεν ξερω ... μοιαζει μορφολογικα της τσουκνιδας αλλα δεν ειναι γνωστο ειδος ,ουτε περδικακι που ειναι ξαδερφακι της
> 
> στην πρωτη γλαστρα εχεις μπολικη stellaria media  δηλαδη θρεπτικοτατη αλσηνη και ενα φυτο αγκαθιου Μαριας στην εναρξη αναπτυξης του 
> 
> Καμελινα ή θα βγει στο μελλον  ,ειτε  δεν ηταν πολυ φρεσκια χαχα


Δημητρη η stellaria που λες αρχισε και βγαζει σπορους-ανθη?Μπορω οπως ειναι να κοβω-πλενω και να δινω?
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Επισης αυτο δεν βρηκα ακομα τι ειναι και μεγαλωνει κι αλλο...
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

τη στελλαρια και ετσ οπως ειναι να την δωσεις μια χαρα ειναι ,αλλα και οταν σποριασει .Αν δεν ραντιζεις και ετσι να δωσεις δεν εχεις θεμα   .... 

το αλλο δεν νερω τι ειναι .... τα φυλλα θυμιζουν τον τοξικο Τατουλα αλλα τα σπορια δεν νομιζω

----------


## teo24

Ο αρσενικος μου εδω και καμια βδομαδα που και που κελαηδαει εντονα αλλα ειδικα οταν βγαινω εξω στο μπαλκονι το κανει συνεχεια και ταυτοχρονα κουνιεται δεξια αριστερα,οπως ειχα δει σε καποια βιντεο και λεγανε για στριψιμο που κανουν οι καρδερινες.Να φοβαται αποκλειεται γιατι και φαι οταν του βαζω ειναι ηρεμος και μου μιλαει για ωρα.Βιντεο δεν βαζω γιατι μολις δει την ψηφιακη σταματαει τελειως.Δηλωνη κατι αυτη η κινηση?

----------


## teo24

Σημερα ειδα τον αρσεινικο να πηγαινει μπροστα στο χωρισμα και να παιρνει σταση βατεματος και η θηλυκια του μιλουσε σιγανα κι αυτος απαντουσε...... :Love0001:

----------


## ninos

Όταν ο αρσενικός θέλει να ζευγαρώσει συνήθως κάνει την κίνηση αυτή 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## teo24

Τον εχει φουντωσει η ατιμη...Ολη μερα ετσι κανει κι αυτη παει και του τραβαει την ουρα.Εγω τι κανω τωρα?

----------


## kaper

Και μενα ετσι κανει η αρσενικη μ καρδερινα μ οταν βγαινω στο μπαλκονι και καθομαι μπροστα της το θεμα είναι οτι δεν εχω θυληκια και αυτη την περιοχο δεν μπορω να βρω γιατι δεν δινει κανεις και οσοι εδιναν μου ελεγαν κατι τιμες στο 1/5 του μισθου μου....μιας και ειμαι νεος και εγω δεν ηξερα πως αυτοβτο κουνιμα ειναι πυρωμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Τον εχει φουντωσει η ατιμη...Ολη μερα ετσι κανει κι αυτη παει και του τραβαει την ουρα.Εγω τι κανω τωρα?


Θοδωρή ενωσε τα εαν θες αλλα μην περιμένεις ακόμα κάτι,είναι νωρίς!απλά είναι σε καλό δρόμο....

----------


## carduelis

Να βγάλω το χώρισμα ?..............Μία ερώτηση που έχω ακούσει άπειρες φορές.

Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι.

Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας με τον αρσενικό μαζί......οπότε δεν χρειάζεται το χώρισμα....(προυπόθεση πως τα πουλιά έχουν μάθει μαζί)

και 

Αναπαραγωγή  καρδερίνας χωρίς την συμμετοχή του αρσενικού όπως έχεις διαλέξει εσύ  φαντάζομαι. (δηλ τον θέλουμε μόνο για βάτεμα). Θα έλεγα πιο ασφαλής  τρόπος αλλά δεν γουστάρεις και πολύ.

Εσύ που τα έχεις χώρια αν τα  ενώσεις και δεν ξαναβάλεις χώρισμα είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να έχεις  προβλήματα με τον αρσενικό στην διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## stefos

Τι προβληματα προκύπτουν στην δεύτερη περιπτωση Βασίλη??

----------


## teo24

Eιμαι ολος αυτια φιλε Βασιλη.Εχω επιλεξει ετσι γιατι και τα δυο πουλια ηρθαν στα χερια μου απο αλλα παιδια και δεν ηξερα τον χαρακτηρα τους οποτε και δεν ηθελα να τα ενωσω.Εχει τυχει ζευγαρι με καναρινια και 2 μαλιστα ζευγαρια στην πρωτη τους αναπαραγωγη να συνυπαρχουν τοσο αρμονικα στο κλουβι που το ενα το ειχα για 9 χρονια μαζι και οταν εφτανε ο καιρος τους ζευγαρωναν και το αλλο μου ζευγαρι ηταν μαζι 6 χρονια.Θα μου πεις αλλο πραγμα τα καναρια αλλα αν μου δειξουν κατι τετοιο και οι καρδερινες μου φετος μπορει και να τις αφηνα μαζι συνεχεια κατι που θα μου αρεσε σαν ''θεαμα''.

----------


## teo24

Επισης δεν θα τον ηθελα μονο για βατεμα,θα ηθελα να ειναι σε ολη την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης μαζι.Εχθες σουλατσαραν στον πατο μπροστα στο χωρισμα και ειχαν κουβεντα και λιγα φιλακια απ οτι ειδα.Δεν υπαρχει θεμα για ζευγαρωμα αν ερθει και οποτε ερθει.Τα πουλια να ειναι καλα κι ολα τ'αλλα....απλα ρωταω για να μαθω καπως την συμπεριφορα τους.

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι πια περιοδος να δοκιμασεις να τα φερεις σε επαφη ωστε σιγα σιγα ,αν δεν νοιωθουν ηδη ,να νοιωσουν ζευγαρι και κοντα στα τελη απριλη πιστευω , θα ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη ,που θα προχωρησουν περισσοτερο .Σιγουρα και ουριτσες θα δεις νωριτερα να κουνιουνται , ισως και φιλακια ,ισως και ηπιους τσακωμου και κυνηγητα , ομως ολα ειναι μεσα στο σταδιακο παιχνιδι τους στον τελικο σκοπο και μονο επιθετικες κινησεις χτυπηματος του ενος στο αλλο ,θα πρεπει να σε κανουν να ξαναβαλεις χωρισμα .Εγω ομως οπως ξερεις ,εκτρεφω λιγο καιρο ,λιγα ζευγαρια και θα εχεις και αλλες γνωμες σιγουρα πιο εγκυρες .Απο ολες αυτες τελικα αποφασιζεις ...

----------


## teo24

Λεω το 3ημερο που θα ειμαι σπιτι να βγαλω το χωρισμα μιας και θα εχω και καθαρισμα στα κλουβια,να τα παρατηρησω και βλεπουμε....

----------


## ninos

Εχω και εγω Θοδωρή ενα ζευγάρι που φαίνεται πυρωμένο, αλλά δεν τα εχω ενώσει, ούτε σκοπεύω να το κάνω μέσα στον μήνα αυτό. Θεωρώ πως είναι αρκετά νωρίς και ο καιρός δεν έχει ακόμα σταθεροποιηθεί. Επίσης και εγώ τα κρατώ χωρισμένα άλλά στην αναπαραγωγή τα πουλιά προσπαθώ να συμμετέχουν μαζί μέχρι τέλους.

----------

